
How I learned deep learning in 10 weeks and won $5,000 - allenleein
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/recognizing-traffic-lights-with-deep-learning-23dae23287cc#.isvd5wlhd
======
fujipadam
This title is highly misleading! I was hoping to read an account of how the
author learned deep learning in 10 weeks and not just his approach of solving
the problem which was still pretty interesting.

~~~
ehnto
I find titles like this very frustrating. They may as well be appended with
"and you can too!" to really wrap up the late night info-mercial feel.

Perhaps I am just jaded after seeing hundreds of very similar articles where
the title suggests a great feat has occured and made them money in the
process, then it boils down to be a self-promotion of the author.

